
What do to about abandoned NPM packages? - gangstead
https://github.com/isaacs/mute-stream/issues/7
======
dogweather
I've been working on an app to spot these repos that need help...

[http://repocheck.com/#https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fisaacs%2Fmu...](http://repocheck.com/#https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fisaacs%2Fmute-
stream%2Fissues%2F7)

